# Paypal will trotz bestätigtem Bankkonto beim Kauf noch einmal mein Bankkonto bestätigen.. führt nur zu einem Error:(



## d1rtyd3vil14 (27. September 2012)

*Paypal will trotz bestätigtem Bankkonto beim Kauf noch einmal mein Bankkonto bestätigen.. führt nur zu einem Error*

Hey leute 

Also der Threadname schildert eigentlich schon mein ganzes Problem.. ich klicke auf kaufen via Paypal, dann auf "Ich habe bereits ein Paypal Konto" dann geb ich mein PW ein und dann öffnet sich ein Fenster, das meine Bankdaten zu bestätigen fordert... dabei habe ich schon alles bestätigt.. mit dem PIN und so, den die mir geschickt haben

Woran liegts? Was kann ich machen?


lg


----------



## Hideout (27. September 2012)

*AW: Paypal will trotz bestätigtem Bankkonto beim Kauf noch einmal mein Bankkonto bestätigen.. führt nur zu einem Error*

Welche Bezahlmethode hast du denn gewählt? PayPal-Guthaben, GiroPay oder Lastschrift via PayPal. Oder kommst du nicht mal bis dahin?


----------



## d1rtyd3vil14 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Paypal will trotz bestätigtem Bankkonto beim Kauf noch einmal mein Bankkonto bestätigen.. führt nur zu einem Error*

Lastschrift via Paypal


----------



## CrAzY DeAleR (27. September 2012)

*AW: Paypal will trotz bestätigtem Bankkonto beim Kauf noch einmal mein Bankkonto bestätigen.. führt nur zu einem Error*

sicher, dass es nicht zufällig eine Phishing-Seite ist die sich eingeklinkt hat?


----------



## d1rtyd3vil14 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Paypal will trotz bestätigtem Bankkonto beim Kauf noch einmal mein Bankkonto bestätigen.. führt nur zu einem Error*

sicher  also oben steht zumindest wie immer bei paypal "Paypal Inc... " usw https eset nörgelt nicht rum (naja gut.. ich glaube es würde auch bei nem phishing versuch nichts sagen) und joa..  weiß nicht, woran ich das erkennen könnte


----------



## Jimini (28. September 2012)

*AW: Paypal will trotz bestätigtem Bankkonto beim Kauf noch einmal mein Bankkonto bestätigen.. führt nur zu einem Error*

Hast du dich schon an PayPal selbst gewendet? Wenn nein, sollte das die erste Anlaufstelle sein. Alles andere sind mehr oder weniger vage Schüsse ins Blaue.

MfG Jimini


----------

